# Split scrotum / udder ?



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has a photo... cause I'm not really sure what we're talking about!!! :greengrin:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Split scrotum

[attachment=1:1sfemjg3]splitscrotum.jpg[/attachment:1sfemjg3]

[attachment=0:1sfemjg3]scrotalsplit.jpg[/attachment:1sfemjg3]

Got these from google images. Word of warning - dont try it at home - got a whole world of yuck I really didnt need to see.

Couldnt find any udders.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks for the pics
LW


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

A split utter is a lot like the split scrotum. It is not like a nice shape utter, it is like two totally different sides.

I will have to look ans see if I can find the picture my daughter used for her Demo. 

If you breed to a buck with a split like the first picture that Keren used, you have a very good chance that the buck will pass that on to a doe. NOT a good thing. Now the second picture we still call lthat acceptable in the Cashmere world. Just getting close.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> A split utter is a lot like the split scrotum.


 Lori ..I have never seen or heard of it...now I wish someone had a pic of it sounds very unusual... :shocked:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> > A split utter is a lot like the split scrotum.
> 
> 
> Lori ..I have never seen or heard of it...now I wish someone had a pic of it sounds very unusual... :shocked:


 OK ,I will see what i can find. It does look really weird.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a picture, let me sift through the few thousand pics I have on my flash drive and I'll post it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I have a picture, let me sift through the few thousand pics I have on my flash drive and I'll post it


OK sarah ...thanks


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a doe with a split udder, she had twin bucks and both of them had split scrotum. Funnily enough she also has a split teat (we call them fish teats)

Wish I had taken a picture of her in milk, she's dry now since I weaned.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm looking through and I can't seem to find it, I may have deleted it  We used to have an alpine doe that we rescued who had a split udder, actually it was bottle teats. Sorry but it was one ugly udder. She did milk 10lbs though.

Well anyhow, this isn't a split udder or a doe with bottle teats, but here is a doe with too much division in her udder, her medial is too short.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

..so a split udder then looks kinda like they have two distinctive parts of the udder... that appear like being 2 coke bottles ...that are separated? .. :shocked: Is that a fair assumption? :scratch:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

yep, thats pretty accurate. They are very hard to milk too.

I'll keep searching through my flash drive just in case I find it.......


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK ...  ...just picturing it in my head....ewww....not very appealing.....

yes......if you can find the pic.. that would be great......but it did help alot when you 
explained it......thanks sarah :thumbup:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

/me has sudden and strange mental image of a doe with 2 coke bottles under her hiney. :tears:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

(I think that was the wrong smiley. I was looking for one that was like O.O)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That isa good picture but i have seen it worse then that. :?


----------

